# My tegu dug a hole and stayed in it!



## nepoez (Feb 20, 2013)

My tegu dug a hole last night when I bought it and stayed in it! It's now the next day at lunch and he's still down there. I dug him out once a few hours ago to make sure he's alive but he just went back in after 10 minutes.

I have a basking spot of 110-120F. For ambient temp, the cold side of tank is about 83F and hot side 95F. Not sure if it's too hot that's why he went underground?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

He is most likely hibernating it is that time of the year


----------



## nepoez (Feb 20, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> He is most likely hibernating it is that time of the year



I thought columbian tegus don't hibernate?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

That is a topic with a lot of dicussion some have some that do some have some that have never it depends on the environment and the tegu


----------



## batmanvtx (Feb 20, 2013)

Also, just to be safe, if hes adjusting to you, dont dig him out. Its hard at first, but thats what they do. Burrowing lets them feel safe and sound. When you dig him out, he will lose trust in you because youve removed him from his safe spot. Good luck and lets see some pics of the new Tegu!


----------



## nepoez (Feb 20, 2013)

batmanvtx said:


> Also, just to be safe, if hes adjusting to you, dont dig him out. Its hard at first, but thats what they do. Burrowing lets them feel safe and sound. When you dig him out, he will lose trust in you because youve removed him from his safe spot. Good luck and lets see some pics of the new Tegu!


Thx for the advise. I wonder if it gets cold underground. As he stayed there, and when I dug him out to bask, he started eating crickets like crazy, which shows he's probably really hungry but .. maybe too cold underground to want to eat?

I'll be posting some pics once I charge my SLR and once he crawls out of his hole lol!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would just leave him to himself, esp if you just got him. Yes this is hibernation season. Niles has been down since oct. If he ate crickets he's probably not going to hibernate. Just keep the light cycle going and heat. Fresh water daily. When he comes out to bask, offer foods. Mist or fog to keep humidity. Does he look like his skin is dulling like before a shed? Some will want food daily. Others like niles every 3rd day. Just let him adjust and do not worry. Tegus like to burrow and hide
Trust me, i was so nervous like you. This is my first tegu and the hibernation thing freaked me out at first...but he is fine. Still alive and tail reserve is holding up! I just miss holding him! Damn hibernation!!! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nepoez (Feb 20, 2013)

thx again. will post an update!


----------



## jondancer (Feb 20, 2013)

Get used to it, they like to burrow .


----------

